# fitting for Back On Track Quick Wraps



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Vet has recommended Back On Track Quick Wraps for Chief. They come in 10" (harder to find and said to be for ponies and very small horses), 12", 14" (considered medium), and 16".

I see to measure the cannon bone but don't know exactly where to start and stop. I took a flexible ruler down yesterday, he was in standing wraps and my daughter first measured 9-10" basically starting at the top of the RF fetlock to just below the knee. Then including the ankle to the bottom of the knee at 12-13".

I have not measured his height altogether, but think he is approx. 14.3, do not think he reaches 15h. Daughter thinks to order either 12 or 14 (14 may be able to use on Dewey if that would be necessary).

I am thinking 12" (did not even know they came in 10" at time of measuring). I think he will need them from time to time long term, and want to get the best fit for him, not to generally fit other horses as well.

Chief went off on RF late last August after getting his left front hung up in a line. It was on a cement aisle and he stomped and scrambled on his RF, going down twice. Took him to a lameness vet in Sept where just a simple flexing and trotting off, and testers were used. Was told possible inflamed tendon and slightly under run heels. Stall rest was not recommended but to give him 3 months off. 

Started lightly with on line work late in January, he was good. Late in Feb I saw him take a bad step, sort of pivoting on the RF and he was off for a few days. That repeated about a month later, did not see it but came in from turn out sore, he is often chased by 2 other geldings who are in a leadership struggle. Off for a bit longer that time.

Was scheduled to go to trainer the first of May but a couple days before took a fright in his stall and spun around some, and came up lame again.

This is so stupid of me, it was right in front of the Vet who had come to give shots to all the horses and had me trot him out to check and Chief was fine. Then 15 minutes later as we were standing around talking, the mention of the Duck Tape distraction came up and I put a piece of duck tape on Chief's nose while he was loose in his stall. I do not recommend this haha. Not funny at all really.

Anyway after 3 rounds of going off again since original injury, I took him again to Woodland Run saying I wanted complete workup to see if he could ever be a sound riding horse. 

He was exciting being there and barely showing 'off'. Flexing turned up a 1 in 5 off step on RF. Foot Xrays showed nothing to cause it.

Blocking the hoof still lame, next block was right under the knee - his beautiful floaty trot was finally back. But his leg is tight, no swelling. Vet did not want to do an ultrasound just after injecting fluids, so xray the ankle (which was not separately blocked) and looks like there is a hairline stress fracture in the ankle. 

So 3 weeks of stall rest with daily walking, and another appointment, there is still some concern about a check ligament. So likely will be an ultrasound then. Daughter asked about standing wraps (good), poultice (good after a few days for needle punctures to heal), and he recommended the Back On Track Quick Wraps. 

That is why I think I should go with the best fit for Chief alone, as may be something that re-occurs over time if he twists that ankle badly.

So thanks if you read all of this, does anyone know the exact begin/end points of the cannon bone measurement?


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I would definitely go for the ones that fit the horse that really needs them now. Those wraps seem to cover the fetlock as well, so I'm not really sure if that is included in the measurement or not. I would call the company. They are too expensive to risk getting the wrong size and returns are always a pain with anything bought online. I will potentially be looking in to getting these as well soon, so I would love to know the answer and hear what you think of them once you get them.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks
OK I will prob email through their website.
Want to get a pic with a yardstick beside his leg to send to them.
Hope to do so this evening.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I use the BOT wraps that you have to hold in place with a polo wrap or bandage - they work really well. I cut them half though as they're so bulky - just stitch up the cut ends so they don't fray or fall apart


----------



## ptejhe (May 12, 2015)

I have the quick wraps and measured the cannon bone but bought a bit bigger. I think my horse is wearing the 14". I'd have to go to the barn to look. I really like them!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

It was storming this evening, and Daughter will be changing the standing wraps tomorrow, I left a yardstick there so hope we can get a pic tomorrow.




jaydee said:


> I use the BOT wraps that you have to hold in place with a polo wrap or bandage - they work really well. I cut them half though as they're so bulky - just stitch up the cut ends so they don't fray or fall apart


Thanks I saw the wraps listed, but their comment about the Quick Wraps for people who aren't so good/experienced in wrapping legs convinced me to go for the quick ones.




ptejhe said:


> I have the quick wraps and measured the cannon bone but bought a bit bigger. I think my horse is wearing the 14". I'd have to go to the barn to look. I really like them!


Thanks for the positive review. How tall and leggy is your horse?

Do you remember if you measured from the bottom or top of the ankle?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I totally get that - wrapping isn't something to be done unless you feel 100% confident of getting it right


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I have quick wraps and LOVE them! I use the 14" on my dainty little 15.1 horse and my 16h tank of a horse. The bottom of the cotton in them will touch the heel bulb and come right under the knee. The smalls (12") fit a tiny little 14.3 standie on the track that I groom.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've got the quick wraps. I wanted as much as the leg covered as possible so I did the 14" on his front legs and 16" on back. Red is about 15.2 hands with short QH cannon bones. You really don't have to be so exact on it. They are "soft" fabric so even if it extends up onto the knee a little bit, they can still move around fine. 

Not the greatest picture (just snapped it last weekend), but just so you can see I do also have BOT hock wraps on him too.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> ...The smalls (12") fit a tiny little 14.3 standie on the track that I groom.





beau159 said:


> ... 14" on his front legs and 16" on back. Red is about 15.2 hands with short QH cannon bones. You really don't have to be so exact on it. ...
> 
> also have BOT hock wraps on him too. ...


Thanks so much, I haven't contacted the company, but do have pics with a yardstick. I'm leaning on just going ahead and ordering the 12" from Valley Vet at $92.50.

Beau made a good point on the short cannon bones, I've felt like Chief's are short, too. Plus he is 3 inches shorter than Red.

These are measurements from the ground, so need to deduct maybe 2-3 inches from the mark of beginning of knee. (?)


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

<sigh> A lot of grief and angst could be saved by calling the company. They have an 800 number so the call is free.

That is what I did when I bought their Quick Wraps. I ordered them on the spot from the company and the price is the same as Valley Vet.

They were a perfect fit for my horse. It took us less time to figure out what size wraps my horse would wear, than it did for me to give my credit card and shipping information.

Just sayin' ----------------:?


Best way for a horse to have tight, cool legs


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

anndankev said:


> Thanks so much, I haven't contacted the company, but do have pics with a yardstick. I'm leaning on just going ahead and ordering the 12" from Valley Vet at $92.50.


You really, really don't have to be so exact. :wink:

A 12 or 14" will probably work fine.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, I just called 888-758-9836 BOT talked to Diane who is very nice, and could hear the conversation with others in the office.

Explained never measured entire horse, think 14.3, not 15h. seemingly short front cannon and lower knees than hocks.

Do have pics of yardstick on the ground measuring little under 15 from ground to bottom of knee with leg straight under him, but a little more than 15" when leg extended at an angle.

Injury is in his ankle, stress fracture, and possibly the check ligament.

They suggested the 12", some said 10" or 12".

I am financially challenged, just made a pymt on PayPalCredit, as soon as it posts I will be able to order. The 12".

Will post pics when I get them.

Thanks all.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

This has been grueling for you


I do want to comment the wraps will re-generate the horse's own body heat. Once the torn ligaments healed, I stopped using the Wraps in the warm weather because it was too much heat for my horse.

That said, I live in southern middle Tennessee where high heat and humidity prevail. Things might be better in Ohio

I still use the wraps in the winter, when my horse is in his stall, for a few hours, to help get him moving in the mornings. They aren't meant for pasture type turnout


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I am very disappointed they have not arrived yet. 
It is Thursday, the order was placed Saturday.
Had thought they would ship Monday afternoon and be here Wed or Thurs.
Checked online but could not find a tracking number.
Call BOT just now. She found my order. Says their server has been down since last Friday!
She is supposed to call me back if she finds any info.

I ordered directly from them, even though could have gotten them from eBay with no shipping, to establish account and learn of other products (including items for humans).

Again, I am disappointed.


PS Hopefully I will be thrilled with the product.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been extremely happy with the BOT wraps. I use them a few times a week on Red, and before we barrel race. 

As walkinthewalk mentioned, do use them sparingly in HOT weather. I've found that 70+ degrees is not a problem, but I really limit their use when it's 80 or above. They don't trap heat per se, but they are thick fabric. Of course, they are going to "warm up" a leg when it is hot outside!

Also, make sure to use them gradually. Start with about 20 minutes and slowly work your way longer.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the 20 min starting advice, I had read no more than 4 hours per day to start and realized that time was broken up, but not down to 20 minutes.

Chief has not had wraps on before this last 10 days, and today he managed to loosen one until it drooped even though it had vet wrap over the velcro.

Big thing is that they DID ARRIVE TODAY after all, YEAH. I had waited until 4:30 to post, just before leaving home for evening feed, and they were not here, and no record of shipping. 

But they were waiting here when I returned from the barn trips.

Wonder if I should put vet wrap over the velcro (for all the good that does)? Well, certainly not for 20 minutes anyway, and I can watch him, too.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Tie him up while his BOT wraps are on. They aren't meant for turn out.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*BOT pics on Chief*

Here are the promised pictures.

First with the yardstick on the porch, then I put them on Chief myself for a half hour or so.

Will go back this evening, Daughter should be there and we'll put them on again for a little while.

I've never put boots on before, I first fit the ankle then fastened the middle strap, top strap, ankle strap, then adjusted the middle strap.

The lining velcros out of the shell for ease of washing I suppose, or more things to stick together in the washing machine. Haha









































How do they look?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

They look fine.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like a good fit. As mentioned they are not meant for turn out. I use BOT exercise boots for turn out though. I leave mine on for an hour at a time when first starting with them. I have had nothing but the best experience with them. I use them on one mare with high ringbone and arthritis in her ankle and another mare with a previous tendon injury and the start of very mild arthritis and have had huge success. I swear by BOT. I have saddle pads, quick wraps, cottons, polos, exercise boots and blanket. For myself I have the gloves, wrist wrap, neck wrap and women's boxers. I couldn't live without my BOT products lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

He looks "mahwahlous"' as billy crystal would say:thumbsup:

And yes, work up to the maximum leave on time. I started with 30-40 minutes as that is how long I'm at the barn, if I am just feeding.

I just left my horse loose in his stall with a tub full of hay. I knew he wouldn't move as he lives to eat; that is why he's on meds for insulin resistance


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

beau159 said:


> They look fine.


Thanks, today on second trip to the barn I put one on the wrong leg, lucky they say Back on Track on them or I may not have noticed !

Fixed that right away, before putting on the second one.



NBEventer said:


> ... For myself I have the gloves, wrist wrap, neck wrap and women's boxers. I couldn't live without my BOT products lol ...


Very interested in something for my daughter, who has lower back pain sometimes. As for myself, I have serious shoulder pain and recently had surgery on left shoulder. Was thinking about a t-shirt, but then again surgeon has recommended icing and gave me a niftly ice cooler with a pump to a pad, I do not have central air conditioning, and life has been one long hot flash for a number of years now.

You must be still young. Haha, just wait. Picture yourself standing in front of the open fridge.




walkinthewalk said:


> He looks "mahwahlous"' as billy crystal would say:thumbsup:
> ...
> I knew he wouldn't move as he lives to eat ...


Hahaha, and been there with horses that live to eat ...


----------

